# CAN YOU BELIEVE THE PRICE?



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Have any of you bought cabinet grade plywood lately? I went looking today and the price at my local building material supply was $80.00 for a 3/4 sheet of Burch 5 ply. Wow, that's high. What prices are you seeing in other areas?


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Same here,Lumber out of site. Like gas always going up.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

But of course there is no inflation. HA!


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Prices for plywood are insane. Those of you with plywood trees on your properties are really sitting on gold mines!


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

It is what it is. - lol

I've been telling my customers that my bids are based on current prices and that delays more than two weeks may require a re-bid.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

I just looked online @ Lowes and here in Phoenix 3/4 4X8 Hardwood Birch is 44.97. Not sure if it is the same as you are looking for or not. Very well could be from China. I'm not a cabinet maker and have only used it to make shop jigs and printing press dollies with it.

Dawg


----------



## Thomas1970 (Dec 1, 2008)

Be very careful of the big box stores' birch plywood. I was going to purchase a sheet at my local "L#@%&%" but looked and found it was made in China. Wouldn't take the chance on it. Also, there is USA made plywood elsewhere and I went with that …


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I just got a deal at Compton's in Seattle on 3/4 birch seven ply, $33.00 for 4'X8' or the metric equivalent. It's would be a long drive for you.
Deputy, I went through half the stack at Lowe's, nothing but garbage.
Thomas, The plywood I bought was imported, from China. Maybe it's because I live in a port city, that the Chinese stuff is low priced. I don't know where Lowe's get theirs but I would have to waste 30 percent of it, if I was looking to use just one side visible. Only one side had any thing that looked like solid wood on it. Lot's of knots and voids.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I recently paid $110 a sheet for 1/2 clear pine 9 ply, needed 10 shts. Luckly the client didnt blink at the price.
The birch ply @ the box stores is JUNK


----------



## biglarry (Jan 15, 2011)

This is the price I found at a local lumber yard in Western New York state. BP1 3/4"x4×8 BIRCH PLYWOOD G2S Veneer Core EA $27.99. I'm not sure if it imported, suspect so, but I have had good luck with it and it finishes well.

I like this place because they load my truck and people can't pick through the stacks. If notice any wrong with what they are loading they will replace it with another piece.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a good relationship with my local supplier and just paid $32 per sheet (contractor's price) for some nice 3/4" cabinet/stain grade birch ply. That included free delivery up my terrible mountain road.

The local Lowe's had some nasty looking stuff with patches for $45 a sheet.


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Here in Baton Rouge, La. the local hardwood suppliers all sell the chinese plywood for cabinet shops and it is junk also. A sheet of 5/8" chinese birch is $32.00 and is hard to work with, it curls up just sitting in my shop on the racks. Talk about a pain to use, I have to use clamps and jigs to keep it square when making cabinets. But if you buy domestic it is costly. I have decided to buy domestic plywood if I can pass the cost to my customers. One time I bought 4 sheets of 1/4" plywood from Home depot and when I cut it on the table saw every piece curled up like a banana, wasted $100.00. Never again from HD.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I recently paid $37.00 for 3/4" pre-finished birch ply


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

the only thing I use borg store plywood for is jigs. American made is more expensive…but it doesn't have all the voids, delamination, stress warping, patches, tears…etc…etc…that the cheap imported stuff does. Not to mention, US product is mostly made in factories that have good QC. I don't know if China ships us their crap and keeps the good….or if they are only manufacturing crap? The trouble is it seems to be getting worse and more expensive as time goes by. My beef lately is that it is tiring buying cheap imports that break quickly….don't do what they are supposed to….or are just so cheesy as to be dangerous. Unfortunately, we consumers are at fault for a lot of this and the choices are between crap and worse crap…..It is getting to the point that you cannot find some quality items for any price.

I remember when Japan made all the crap….but over time…they have become one of the finer manufacturers in the world….we can only hope this will come to pass with China.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Man some of you have gotten some good prices. I found it at lowes for 43.00 a sheet on 3/4 inch, but most of it had been picked over. I found four good sheets. T


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm just finishing a project that used Chinese Birch 3/4 with no problems. I'm paying about $34 for it vs $55 or so fir normal birch ply. Only issue with Chinese Birch is the face plus ar super thin.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

ply is expensive, i haven't been in the business long enough to see if it was cheaper a few years back.
the problem we have in belgium is that the ply factories can't get woodchips locally anymore, the demand on woodpellets and the new industries that it brought along are making that all the chips are going to that industry.
so the ply industry has to import chips from all over the world, making it more expensive.

the same is prob happening in the states, competition for the chips with a new industry


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

If you think the price of plywood has gone up you ought to look at other things. I went out to get a roll of 6 mil visqueen plastic sheeting yesterday. I used to think it was expensive when it was $22 a roll and it's now more than $100.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

With oil prices so high, I expect that the $100 ply sheet will soon be just a pleasant memory.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

God I hope you are wrong Stehang. Greedo, I used some of the Chineese burch ply and it delaminated on me while I was cutting it. The outer veneer is two thin to allow for much if any sanding.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

This is why I make out of solid hardwoods. Its less expensive and higher quality.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

In general the lumber at my local Lowes is junk.
I like HD better for lumber.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's too high. 
I purchased 3/4" 4X8 Birch Ply for $37.49 ea. 
At the same time I purchased 3/4" 5X5 Russin Birch ply for $39.50 ea.

I use to purchase all my wood from Home Depot and Lowes because I thought it was the cheapest even though it wasn't very good wood. Then I went to my local small lumber yard and their prices were the same for much higher quality of wood and they carry Kiln dried wood.

Angela


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I generally use hardwoods too. Have several racks of Oak, Cherry and Walnut drying. But sometimes I like to use plywood. Now I am working on my shop and had much rather use Ply for that.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

It is my impression that lowes and homedepot do not sell cabinet grade. 
Lowes call theirs "project" plywood.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

You will see a increase of all items price increase, so hurry up and buy them before its up.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

HD has (in our area) a maple/birch plywood from North Carolina that is formaldahyde free. It was interesting to work with 1/2 and 3/4 plywood that was actually a full 1/2 and 3/4 inch thick instead of the thinner metric versions. It has a poplar core. Price was high but it made some really nice kitchen cabinets. If I remember, it was over $50.00 a sheet.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Tampa Florida HD 3/4 "birch" from china $44.97.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Springdale, AR. 3/4" Birch 9 ply at Lowes is almost $50.00. The outer sheets are so thin you don't want to scratch it because there is nothing left to sand smooth again. There are also minor voids that actually look like they are engineered in to the manufacturing process to make them cheaper. These voids are perfect rectangles, they have to be on purpose!!

I checked the local HD and the price there is $0.22 more than Lowes.


----------



## agianni (Mar 17, 2010)

Man, I just stopped by my local lumber yard yesterday to pick up a single sheet of 3/4 4×8 birch, and I couldn't find a good enough piece in the entire stack for my purposes. I suspect I'm shopping at the same place as biglarry. It's about $30 a sheet (this is the Chinese stuff), but I seriously couldn't find anything I could work with. It's ridiculous that they call that stuff G2S. One side is clearly inferior, which was a problem for my particular situation. I opted to pay an extra $30 for a sheet of maple veneer ply, which will work much better for me. After that experience, I just called another local supplier and was quoted $62.29 for a 3/4 4×8 sheet of domestic veneer core birch.


----------



## jm64 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't buy wood from the big box stores - high prices and low quality. At my local lumber store I paid just under $34 for 3/4 Birch, lyptus core and $34 for 3/4 inch Poplar, poplar core. Both lay real flat, very happy with both after a number of projects.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

I prefer to buy from my local supplier when ever I can. The nearest big box store is 30 minutes away and my local business has better quality stuff. However, I can not justify paying $80.00 a sheet. It is worth the trip to buy it at half the price. 
The quality of Lowes 5 ply demostic plys is probably inferior but I am limited on options here. I bought 4 sheets the other day and one side had several knot's that will have to be addressed if used anywhere but in my shop for my out feed table project. Lowes price was still over forty three dollars a sheet. 
I have had such a poor experience with the Chineese product that I don't even consider using it.


----------



## D_Allen (Oct 11, 2010)

I have half a sheet of the so called cabinet grade oak from a local box store and it is junk. It was purchased for shelving in a small kitchen upgrade and the rest may be used for supporting a metal stand. You cannot sand it smooth or you will quickly go through the hardwood veneer. And it has lots of voids as well.
Something I have had success with is using a 1/2" birch AB from my local lumber yard and putting a 3-ply veneer on it. Works out to just over 1/2" for panels and the veneer is easier to finish. Use a water based contact cement and it does not wrinkle. I suppose you could do the same with 3/4" ply as even the stuff from the lumber yard around here is undersize.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, I thought of buying some of that when I was at the store but they were sold out.


----------



## RyanBrown (Aug 31, 2009)

Steve Wall Lumber in North Carolina is where I get mine. Reasonable prices and the guys there are great to work with.


----------



## DaveTPilot (May 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, in South West Florida I don't have much choice outside the big box stores if I want full sheets. I can say this though, I had been buying birch plywood at Lowes that was crazy good quality. HD stock sucked but Lowes was just as nice as the baltic birch at Woodcraft. 3/4"-13 ply (actually 18mm) for right around $48 per sheet. It is made in China but I was very happy with the quality and the price is great. I wish I had bought 10 or 15 sheets because I went back last week and all they had was the same old crap as HD. I think it's like 5- ply.

I think I stumble upon an amazing find but fear the well has run dry.

I have pointed out less than perfect sheets to store personnel at both Lowes and HD and they deeply discounted the sheets. They called it "cull" and slapped a $15 tag on it!!! Give it a try next time you are shopping there.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I guess I should raise my prices. 
I am selling 1", 1.25", and 1.5" high quality veneered ply for less than $30/sheet. Maple, Cherry, and Oak. Veneer two sides.
I also have 1/4" and 3/8" ply at less than $10/sheet. And some 1/8" mahogany at less than $5.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I was in a craft store with SWMBO. They had craft wood (plywood) for $7.99 for 1/4X12X24. That figures out to $127.84 for a 4X8 sheet (if it came in that size). I thought of this thread when I looked at it.
Ryan, what does freight run from NC to your place, if I may ask?


----------



## HardWood (Jun 22, 2010)

$44.97 at Big Orange (Depot) for Columbia Forest Products (Made in USA) 3/4" Birch 5-ply, Louisville, KY. A little higher at the local lumber yards. I used that China crap on my first project several years ago and never again since. Had one guy who wanted to buy the plywood for his project. I told him to buy the Columbia for several reasons or I wouldn't warrant his project. He bought the China.

Funny I am currently working for a Chinese customer. I told him straight up I do not use that crap from China. He laughed and said, "I don't want that crap from China either!"


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Well Hardwood, that pretty well says it all about the Chineese plywood. I was really disappointed with it too. However, I used a 9 ply Luane 3/4 ply with good results and think it is chineese too.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

HD in my area recently had birch/maple ply in 1/2" and 3/4" (not metric) that had a poplar core. The ply was formaldihyde free (and) made in USA. I was shocked by this change. This is what I made my kitchen cabintes out of.


----------



## HardWood (Jun 22, 2010)

@ dbray45, If I might ask, why were you shocked? Are you satisfied with the -hyde free USA stuff?


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

For a long time, all I could get was metric, china made, plywood that smelled bad. When you pressed on it, you could feel the voids in the middle. This stuff was actually solid, varnish clear maple and birch.

Other than that, everything that I make for anyone other than myself is solid wood, no ply at all.

This is not the quality that we had ten years ago by any stretch. I have priced really nice plywood but the quantites that I need, the space that I have, it costs me less to use solid wood.

At this point, I am happy to get the USA version.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

With fuel prices like they are it is a wonder that all woods are not going thru the roof. Shipping costs have doubled from 4 years ago for us, but we try to eat the majority of it, but can not do that for ever either. If you live in an area where heavy forestry is available and mills everywhere, consider yourselves lucky. If lumber has to be shipped any distance at all, the costs have skyrocketed because of fuel costs.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

That's good to hear dbray45. Maybe it is a trend. I hope it shows up in my area.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

$44.97 in NC


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Good point Anji12305. I also had trouble as did others with the Chinese plys seperating when cut.


----------



## MoFrak (Jan 24, 2012)

I know I am new to the forum ( have been more of a lurker than a contributor for many years) but I have some 5×5 5/8" maple 10 ply both sides finished for sale if anyone in the CMH Ohio area is in need of any.. $25.00 a sheet. Bought a bulk of it and will have about 15 sheets left after I have completed all of my jobs. This is not big box or Chinese garbage that others mention.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I just paid $97.50 for a sheet of 3/4X4X8 Cherry plywood from a local supplier. Way more than I was planning but no one else local has cherry ply in stock. The big box stores mostly handle junk. If it didn't start out that way, it ends up that way from the way people throw it around and abuse it. I only buy at Lowe's when I have to. I usually only go to Lowe's instead of HD because Lowe's gives a 10% discount to veterans EVERYDAY!!! Just show proof you're a vet and they knock off 10%. Adds up after a while!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been very happy with the HD 3/4" A-B Sandply that comes from South America. It is 7 ply, hardly any voids, exterior glue, and sells for around $25 a sheet. It is a little shy of 3/4 however. They say 23/32", but I even doubt that.


----------



## MoFrak (Jan 24, 2012)

Menards doesn't have a bad 3/4" cherry ply its MDF core and runs about $80.00 a sheet.. I know Menards are pretty sparce but if you have one nearby check it out..


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I now am wondering, since a WW friend of mine suggested, why not buy the cheaper 3/4in ply and laminate your OWN hardwood veneer to it? At a difference of $55 PER SHEET then this must be a doable solution, right?


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't checked the price on a full sheet of veneer but that might be cheaper and it would bring the thickness of a the plywood back to around 3/4". A bit more work but has possibilities. 
I am not familiar with Menards. We don't have any here. We're halfway between Cleveland and Pittsburgh. Only a couple local suppliers and no local stores like Woodcraft or Rockler. It just means we have to hunt for materials and tools! And I DON'T buy online.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

FWIW, I used to vacuum bag foam core veneered model airplane wings years back. Same process, just need a moderate sized vacuum pump, a larger tank for moderating the vacuum loss and a timer. I used West Systems epoxy back then, but not sure what is appropriate now.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I bought 5 sheets of 3/4" 4×8 Birch 5 ply from Home Depot in Indiana for $45 a sheet 12/29/11. Look, its made in the USA  Haven't seen many voids in my cuts. Im happy with it.


----------



## HardWood (Jun 22, 2010)

I recently priced finish veneers to apply myself, but determined it wasn't worth the $3 savings per sheet to do all that work. That was from one of the distributors in my area. Didn't make sense to me how it was only $3 bucks less for the sheet when 90% of the processing was eliminated. Maybe I'm missing something or haven't shopped around enough.


----------

